# HKS v. Apexi



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

which cat-back exhaust is better for turbocharged and drifting vehicles, Apexi N-1 single or the HKS Dragger 2?

it seems like the dragger 2 would be better because it has 85 mm piping to a 120mm outlet when the N-1(i think) only has 70 or 75 mm piping to a 120mm tip..thanx


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

first get a turbocharged car,then we will talk


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

hmmmm, y dont we just say, for comparison sake, that i do have a turbocharged car...which one do i get?!?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

they're all about the same.. no exhaust system is far more superior than the other.. only reason why after-market exhausts improve your performance is because they have almost "straight-through" piping.. least amount of bends and curves if any. some will tell you that a homemade exhaust is the way to go if you don't wanna pay 500+ for these name brand exhausts. i like biltz nurspec, apexi gt-spec and n1, and hks hiper


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

no exhaust is best


----------



## nut180sx (May 24, 2003)

the blitz nur spec, but don't get it because i have it!!! hehehehe


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

HKS, HKS ... HKS !!!!


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

intrepid said:


> *no exhaust is best  *


agreed, if you want the most power then drive an uncorked car...a very loud uncorked car.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

either. I hear some turbo gurus say 2.5" piping is good for modest turbo (ie less than 350) HP. I may go three inch. TO me the muffelr is the LEAST important part of an exhasut. As long as it isnt glass pack and it is straight through, I could care less, SO I got a ebay special muffler with the burnt tip (I love those) and it only came in 2.5. I have the inlet cut off and have them weld the 3" onto the muffler. I gotta see what I can do. I dont want to get into anotehr debate though about it. Either one is good for turbo though


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

OK ...how bout this...which one doesnt give the mosquito sound...which one just gives a full deep sound.

god how i hate the damn motorbike mosquito sound.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

You want that deep sound? gut your cat and unpipe your exhaust.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> With several "studies" done on exhausts from Japanese manufacturers by Japanese Magazines/Videos, they all rated the "Apex'i N1 Duals" to be the best exhaust for the SR20DET engine either with mods or plain stock.
> 
> The second best out there was it's single version - "Apex'i N1".
> 
> ...


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

i would go N1 dual. but then again you could be like my neighbor with a cavalier and slap an APC tip on it and drill some holes in it then im sure youd get like a billion HP


----------

